# who is this chick



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.caught.com/wp-content/gallery/random-photos-14/who-is-this-chick.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2010)

just stumbled it


----------



## MyK (Aug 24, 2010)

is that the sports reporter who was filmed changing in her hotel room about a year ago? forget her name...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2010)

YouTube Video











sometimes clothes are sexier than naked.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.caught.com/wp-content/gallery/random-photos-14/who-is-this-chick.jpg


Goddamn that girl's got a nice ass


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## unclem (Aug 24, 2010)

i love asses like that, wow.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 24, 2010)

Great, spray on pants!!!


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 24, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> is that the sports reporter who was filmed changing in her hotel room about a year ago? forget her name...



Erin Andrews I believe


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 24, 2010)

What's that symbol on the microphone?  At first I thought it was the NBC peacock but that's not it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 24, 2010)

No ones commented on the video yet.

That video is UNREAL.


----------



## unclem (Aug 24, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Great, spray on pants!!!


 
thnx nightowl, lmfao. no but my wife is in for a , well u know.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> No ones commented on the video yet.
> 
> That video is UNREAL.



i thought the guys here would enjoy it. it's pretty sexy.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 24, 2010)

She has a awesome ass!!!  Id go at it for days.


----------



## unclem (Aug 24, 2010)

id leave my wife lol. hit that for wks, my first girl had a ass like that. just didnt hit it though, shit would enjoyed that ass.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't think that's Erin Andrews and I don't recognize the logo on the mic either.


----------



## LAM (Aug 24, 2010)

even the guy holding the cord for the camera man is checking it out..the girls got some GREAT GLUTES, that's for sure!


----------



## unclem (Aug 24, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Goddamn that girl's got a nice ass


 
i betcha everybody in the stadium is checking that ass out, even the woman. i havent seen a ass like that in ages, except for black girls and i dont mix and mingle.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 25, 2010)

I need to know who this girl is.  My penis must penetrate that tookis.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 25, 2010)

Well after observing this picture for 40 minutes now I have come to notice a few key stats.  
A) The gentleman next to the camera man looks latino.
B)  South American women tend to have nice booties.
C)  The mic flag looks like the symbol from TV Azteca.  

So I would start searching around TV Azteca's web site.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 25, 2010)

Found her!  

Yahoo! Image Search Results for Ines sainz


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2010)

Perhaps a high resolution zoom of the fat man's credentials around his neck would help?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> So I would start searching around TV Azteca's web site.



Too busy looking at picture.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Doublebase (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

reps people. i found the fab butt pic that led you to her.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

my son thought fat butts were gross a couple years ago and i told him that it's been proven men find a certain waist to hip ratio attractive because it indicates reproductive health. i told him it's even referred to as "child bearing hips". 

you think they never listen but a year or so later he has a gf and says "she even has those child bearing hips you told me to look for" lol


----------



## MDR (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to Doublebase and Little Wing.  Very nice photos.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

And no one still knows who she is?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

vortrit it is Ines Sainz

Doublebase found her


now









who is this?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2010)

damn!


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2010)

my ass looks just as good as hers.

i should post pics and you can compare


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 25, 2010)

vortrit said:


> And no one still knows who she is?



Hello? 

Ines Sainz Gallo.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

ROID said:


> my ass looks just as good as hers.
> 
> i should post pics and you can compare



that ass on a man would just be wrong.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> that ass on a man would just be wrong.



Not if it was sitting on my face.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Not if it was sitting on my face.



true. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

Prince said:


> damn!




can i pick em or what? i think i missed my calling, i would have made a great madam.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> can i pick em or what? i think i missed my calling, i would have made a great madam.



I'd pay.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> can i pick em or what? i think i missed my calling, i would have made a great madam.



there is still time for a career change


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## chesty4 (Aug 25, 2010)

I stand corrected. Thank you


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Somebody clearly Sphearized her ass into a more rounded form. If you look at other pics of her, her ass isnt as rotund.
> 
> Reminds me of the panamanian cricket team girls


 
i need to meet chick like that fit the one's a balley are a work in progress


----------



## Dero (Aug 25, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> What's that symbol on the microphone?  At first I thought it was the NBC peacock but that's not it.


What microphone??? Booby, you seeing thangs!!!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 25, 2010)

looks like shakira but no  not her


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 25, 2010)

i like cricket


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Not if it was sitting on my face.



wtf ?

there will be no gay talk concerning my ass


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 26, 2010)

ROID said:


> wtf ?
> 
> there will be no gay talk concerning my ass



"Gay" and "your ass" is redundant.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 26, 2010)

Dero said:


> What microphone??? Booby, you seeing thangs!!!



Oh yeah, I'm seeing her holding that microphone and envisioning her holding something else.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Somebody clearly Sphearized her ass into a more rounded form. If you look at other pics of her, her ass isnt as rotund.
> 
> Reminds me of the panamanian cricket team girls



http://www.panama-guide.com/article.php/panama-womens-cricket-team


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

whoever photoshopped them even plumped up the calves and thighs. i think it was colonel sanders.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> my son thought fat butts were gross a couple years ago and i told him that it's been proven men find a certain waist to hip ratio attractive because it indicates reproductive health. i told him it's even referred to as "child bearing hips".
> 
> you think they never listen but a year or so later he has a gf and says "she even has those child bearing hips you told me to look for" lol



The shame is that when them hips do "bear some children" they will be twice as big and noone will be looking at them.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> The shame is that when them hips do "bear some children" they will be twice as big and noone will be looking at them.



can't we require guys be at least 13 to join here or have a minimum iq of 70 at least?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.caught.com/wp-content/gallery/random-photos-14/who-is-this-chick.jpg


Tiger Woods ex-wife. I'd bang her.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> can't we require guys be at least 13 to join here or have a minimum iq of 70 at least?



truth hurts huh? LOVE YOU!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> can't we require guys be at least 13 to join here or have a minimum iq of 70 at least?



OUCH!! That hurt


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> OUCH!! That hurt



if nobody likes mom ass how do siblings happen?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 26, 2010)

You are correct


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Tiger Woods ex-wife. I'd bang her.



is it really his ex? 

honestly i would not want my ass to be that fat. i can see the sexual appeal but not feeling like you're carting around 8 pounds of bacon in the back of your jeans. women should be able just to puff up their ass for sex then deflate it.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> is it really his ex?
> 
> honestly i would not want my ass to be that fat. i can see the sexual appeal but not feeling like you're carting around 8 pounds of bacon in the back of your jeans. women should be able just to puff up their ass for sex then deflate it.



I took a guess. But you really think her ass is fat?


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 26, 2010)

Doublebase said:


>


 
Crikey!

I'd drink her bathwater


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> is it really his ex?
> 
> honestly i would not want my ass to be that fat. i can see the sexual appeal but not feeling like you're carting around 8 pounds of bacon in the back of your jeans. women should be able just to puff up their ass for sex then deflate it.



wow that would be amazing!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I took a guess. But you really think her ass is fat?



fat in a good way fat. it looks great but i hate how it _feels_ to have ass hugging jeans like that. if my ass was big like that i'd say fuck it and wear baggy pants. 

most women have a very specific desire as to how they want their own bodies. i much prefer this





to feeling like i'm draggin a couple hams around behind me.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

found this in a folder for outfits while i was looking for the cute small butt pic.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Well, according to my DRSE decoder ring, youre basically saying "I wish i could have a nice plump, juicy, desirable ass that men would drool over but my pastey, white anglo saxon genetics just wont let that happen for me"
> 
> am i spot on hun?



not at all. when i give my bf pics and vids he always wants more ass n thong ones. i think i'm pretty well set.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

i prefer a certain look for my body but it's like art you can be a dali fan and still love monet. i have tons of pics of sexy women and it is like art. you can think a redhead is adorable and be floored by a brunette ten minutes later. women are beautiful. i'm not sexually attracted to females but men usually just look gay when they try and do the "oh look i'm so beautiful" photos.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

how about 1


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 26, 2010)

glad to see this thread still going. LW, keep up the good work(minus ol' sword dude, he's too much stud for me)


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> not at all. when i give my bf pics and vids he always wants more ass n thong ones. i think i'm pretty well set.



Yep!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> post tits



It would KILL you!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Aug 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


>



That's hot!


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol.

Jets addressing alleged harassment of female reporter - Shutdown Corner - NFL  - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 13, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Lol.
> 
> Jets addressing alleged harassment of female reporter - Shutdown Corner - NFL* - Yahoo! Sports



thats just stupid. its a locker room. if you are female and don't like guys cat calling don't go in there. wait till he is out of the locker room to interview him. thats like going into the bathroom when im taking a shit and then getting offended and complaining because it stinks. fuck you. wait your turn and bring air freshener.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2010)

She is smokin' hot, what an ass! I saw her on CBS Morning and her voice is sort of annoying though.... I think I could deal with that 






YouTube Video


----------



## ZECH (Sep 14, 2010)

You can't tell me when she is in a locker room with 50 naked men, she's not looking for a dick!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Sep 15, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.panama-guide.com/article.php/panama-womens-cricket-team


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## big keith (Sep 15, 2010)

very nice bro nice ass at stat my day 

YouTube - Ines Sainz Mundial Futbol


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2010)

She was interviewed on Fox News about being so hot in the Jets locker room. What a great cleavage too!!






YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

What a babe.... damn. Pretty face, great ass, nice cleavage.  It was unprofessional, but guys will be guys.  Testosterone made me do it!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 15, 2010)

Little Wing said:


>



BOOBIES!! 


I think it's kinda funny that not a month after this thread pops up, we're hearing all about this woman on all of the networks and whatnot.  IronMag; it's like a geared Nostradamus or sum10.

Maybe we should start pooling money for lottery tickets.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2010)

don't forget who introduced you to this ass gentlemen.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 16, 2010)

Shes got a body for sin and an accent to match


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd consider kicking Jamie Eason out of bed to make room for her instead


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 18, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I'd consider kicking Jamie Eason out of bed to make room for her instead



...






Get a bigger bed.  Problem solved.


----------

